# 90 gal reef



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys I uploaded a few new pics of my reef, check out the entire album in my profile.....dont know why pics are not uploading here, sorry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow....Now I REALLY want saltwater.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice reef!


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

beautiful! How long has it been set up?


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

WOW! really so cute reef, I like your setup. Thanks for sharing


----------

